# Built a back rack today.



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Built a back rack today. Not bad for $102.00.


----------



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Heres a few more pics.*

Few more pics. The last pic of it painted isnt that great, it will be on the truck Sat. so i will post a better pic then.


----------



## Dankman (Nov 20, 2009)

Thats awesome Landmark1 ! I was just thinkin of doin that myself today. and $102 is pretty damn good price too, maybe you can start a little side bizz doin it. Well if ya fab up another one i'll buy it from ya.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

All you guys building your own are going to put these other guys out of business,lol They all seem to be a great job!


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks great, can't wait to see it on the truck.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Looks good


Alot of money for that if you ask me. Mine was $62 Did you have the metal place cut it all for you? The steel for mine was $42 then add primer and paint


----------



## Dankman (Nov 20, 2009)

@KingDuramax- $62 ?!!! Wow, thats even better.Is it one you made yourself? Lets see some pic's,hell sounds better than $102 , lol! sorry Landmark1,but... i'm sure it all depends where you get your materials or how you come across one.- i.e ebay or something.Either way I would like one soon so I can mount some back-up lighting on it.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Search my posts theres pics on here.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Defiantly one of the easiest ones i have seen. I like it.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Brian Young;911939 said:


> All you guys building your own are going to put these other guys out of business,lol They all seem to be a great job!


i built mine .. but i just built it for my lightbar .. an average backrack price is $250 - 300 range .. built mine for $40


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you by any chance have any plans or the measurements and what size steel you used. I am looking into making 2 of these for each truck. Looks good btw.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

looks great how thick is that metal?


----------



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

cpsnowremoval;912392 said:


> looks great how thick is that metal?


1/8" on both the tube and plate.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow people should make these and start selling them. Change um up some. Nice build I need a welder so I can start making stuff.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

What would be nice is a kit.

Someone make up all the parts cut them and bend them all to the shape they need to be. Include assembly and welding instructions. Then you weld and paint it yourself. That would be cool.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks great. :salute:

I haven't fiddled with Micro$oft Paint in years. I might hafta go fire that up and see what I can design with it.

I don't know much about welding except "don't look at the arc" and "don't grab the welded area and shake it to see if it's solid, at least not until after it cools." 
But I know somebody who knows *way* more about it than I do.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey landmark. Do you remember the sizes of the steel? 

I am wanting to build one and really like yours.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, I have thought about something like that for my truck but just haven;t made any decisions yet.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks great.

It is not worth trying to make them and selling them.

I built mine and the steel was $ 100 and then cutting and welding them is not worth it takes to much time and then to ship them. Would cost the same as the others and they power coat theres.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks good.



For those on here who want a backrack but don't have the tools or skills to fabricate one keep your eyes open for used backracks. I paid $40 for a normal backrack with 4 work lights on it and a cb antenna, and then $40 for a weatherguard headache rack with a FS mini lighbar on it. Both were at auctions about 2 years apart. Sand blast them, primer and paint and they do everything a $300 backrack does.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Looks good! Is that 1.5" or 2" tubing?

Where ever you get your steel from is taking you for a ride. What is that 14ft of tubing? Should be maybe $40 worth.


----------



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

maelawncare;912680 said:


> Hey landmark. Do you remember the sizes of the steel?
> 
> I am wanting to build one and really like yours.


The tubing is 1 3/4" 1/8" thick and the plate is 1/8" thick also.
The bottom bar along the back is 70" the two bars that come off that horizontally are 18" but i should of had them cut 20". The two vertical bars are 26" the two bars that are toward the inside are 6 1/2". The total spacing for the center section is 24". the two round plates on the sides are 5" diameter.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Landmark1;912955 said:


> The tubing is 1 3/4" 1/8" thick and the plate is 1/8" thick also.
> The bottom bar along the back is 70" the two bars that come off that horizontally are 18" but i should of had them cut 20". The two vertical bars are 26" the two bars that are toward the inside are 6 1/2". The total spacing for the center section is 24". the two round plates on the sides are 5" diameter.


Thank you. Im gonna work on one when i finish rehabilitating my plow


----------



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Just finished the rack let me know what you think.*

Just got done mounting the new rack and lights along with my tool box.
Sorry about the pic quality its from my cell.


----------



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Forgot to upload the pics.*

Here they are.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow that came out nice!! Good job.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

NICE. I love the use of the reflective tape. All you need now is some work/reverse lights mounted on that sucker.


----------



## piperpm (Oct 17, 2009)

If anybody who has built their own has dimensions for the steel for an F-150 standard box I might tack one up myself.... let me know... saves blowing $300!


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

*OUTstanding*, Landmark1. :salute:

Would this stuff work for such a project? Fastenal has a location near me, but their prices are just the first I've looked at. 2"x.120"Wallx6'L ASTM A513 Type1 LowCarbSteel ERW SquareTube 
The .120" wall is considered ⅛" thickness, right?
They also list 1" and 1½". How well would 1½" work out?
Couldn't find any plate ("Steel Shim Flat Sheet") on their site thicker than .031", and I don't think I want a package of ten, or to have to laminate 'em. 

Haven't yet talked to the guy I'd hire to do the welding for me, and he may know of a lower-cost source for the steel.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

If your not gonna do it yourself, and your not gonna get the steel cheaper than $100.

Then your better off just buying a backrack. Their only $230.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

maelawncare;920191 said:


> If your not gonna do it yourself, and your not gonna get the steel cheaper than $100.
> 
> Then your better off just buying a backrack. Their only $230.


Lowest price I've seen on-line so far for the basic rack for my truck was $234.97. The three brackets I need would make it $365.32, and that place has free shipping on orders over a certain amount.
Another Internet vendor would have been just over $440 with the brackets and shipping.

If any of the five dealers in my state (all of them an hour-and-a-half or more from where I live) have a better price than the first Web dealer has, it might be worth a drive. I already know one of them just lists STK Pro Racks, at $325 base price.

I've been checking eBay for a used one, but nothing's shown up yet.
The search goes on . . .


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

you could always make your own brackets. their not that hard or complicated.


----------



## Nick Estes (Jul 15, 2009)

pro rack same as back rack at buyautotruckaccessories.com are 199.99 shipped to your door. but i like the one you built good job


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Looking good! I got very lucky, picked my pro-rack up off of c-list for 100 bucks!


----------

